# Mac Pro sbbod optical drive not opening



## TBC (Apr 17, 2009)

Model Name: Mac Pro
Model Identifier: MacPro1,1
Processor Name: Dual-Core Intel Xeon
Processor Speed: 2.66 GHz
Number Of Processors: 2
Total Number Of Cores: 4
L2 Cache (per processor): 4 MB
Memory: 9 GB
Bus Speed: 1.33 GHz
Boot ROM Version: MP11.005D.B00
SMC Version: 1.7f10

Ok, my opdrv will not open from the keyboard though it will from click restart.

Anything I do, apps, net, my own forum, folders on the desktop, Nikon Capture NX is getting more and more delayed from the sbbod. 

I have run, several times, plist to trash in library>plist for apps mentioned. Repair on disk utility. I cannot figure out when to let go of the keyboard when getting to fsck -y . It seems to keep scrolling. I think this is me that is unsure of when to let the key go to let the program run. I normally let it go as soon as the black screen and white text starts up.

I just need to get a little better grip on the details or you can tell me what is going on here if you would be so kind.


----------



## TBC (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, I used to be a member when I had my PC. If this is the same forum that I was attached to then, that went off the air for some time; the name is the same, I believe, then this is a mess as to Mac. I am disappointed by the lack of response or the attention that is lacking. Terrible practice you know. No help. OK, I guess this is now the way of the world. TBC


----------



## aydj (Apr 27, 2009)

I am running a Mac Pro and had this same issue with optical drive not responding to the keyboard eject button, however I found I could eject the drive from Windows under VMWare Fusion, which I already had running at the time.

Consequently when I exited out of Windows I could then use the eject button on the keyboard to open and shut the optical drive without having to reboot.

Cheers,

aydj


----------



## Pawn3d (Apr 13, 2008)

1) Create new profile.
2) Hit eject button.
3) report back. (PM me, if I forget this thread.)


----------

